# Sabrina Cohen fights 101 rounds



## rutherford (Apr 4, 2005)

> Original BBC Story
> 
> One of Wales' top female martial arts fighters has fought 101 rounds against men in tribute to her father who died of cancer when she was young.
> 
> Sabrina Cohen raised money for a cancer charity during the five-hour Mixed Martial Arts (MMA) challenge.



Wow.


----------



## Bammx2 (Apr 4, 2005)

speechless.

I am too impressed!


:asian:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Apr 4, 2005)

Quite impressive  :asian:


----------



## JDenz (Apr 29, 2005)

That was a cool thing I wish they would telivise it.


----------



## RSJ (May 2, 2005)

101 rounds ? Impressive. I'd probably gass out by the fifth round !


----------



## JDenz (May 2, 2005)

I wish they would say how long the rounds were the oppenants she fought and the rules.


----------



## rutherford (May 2, 2005)

2 minute rounds.

The rules for the event are probably up at www.cardiffmma.com, but their sites seems to be down at the moment.


----------



## valacruz (May 2, 2005)

We could all learn something of her courage.


----------



## JDenz (May 2, 2005)

Thanks looks like 30 oppentants and some of them were guys she trained with.  It also seems like it was at her school and not at an actual event.  But either way it is still pretty tough.


----------



## Zepp (May 2, 2005)

And at the end of the article she says she wants to do it again next year!  :erg:


----------



## Semaj (May 2, 2005)

*chuckles*
 what they fail to mention is she got tapped out in 93 of the rounds.... lol


----------



## arnisador (May 2, 2005)

Wow.


----------



## Semaj (May 3, 2005)

I was only kidding... but you do have to wonder exactly what occured during this sparirng...


----------



## Andrew Green (May 3, 2005)

That's a lot of rounds....


----------

